# Need Help with 03' Silverado fisher plow



## wonka144 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am moving a used 8' Fisher MM1 from a 00' Silverado 2500HD to a 03' Silverado 2500HD 

DEALER #1 says I can not used the YELLOW tag 4 port module or my headlight wire harness from the 00'...So I put my yellow tag module up for sale and purchase a WHITE tag module of craigslist. The seller stated that it came from a "03' Chevy" and the part #s matched what DEALER #1 said I needed.

DEALER #2 says I can use both WHITE or YELLOW tag modules and both can easily be used on my 03' Silverado. He told me to plug everything in without mounting and test it. So I plug everything in and both modules do seem to respond normally, the lights change over to the plow side and the blade did respond...Now I never connected the directionals as I was just trying to see how the 2 modules responded.

DEALER #3 says neither module should be used and he could sell me the right one a GREEN tag module for $275.00 or a kit that included the 2 harnesses for $348.00

The fisher plow website will only tell me that my vehicle takes a 3 port module 

So I sell the YELLOW tag and permanently mount the WHITE tag module (PN26134) along with my original headlight harnesses (26360) (26361) Port #1 harness (22415) and port #2 harness (22413)......Now after permanently mounting everything the lights do switch over to the plowside BUT the directionals and highbeams do not work. Then I go to use the blade controls and they do not respond either.

Is there anyone that can shed some light on this? Thanks


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Green is what u want. I think the yellow is just not set up for daytime runing lights. I think It should still work though. I think the white is for ford, dodge, vehicles with single headlights.


----------



## wonka144 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep...I think Im going to get me a yellow tag

Thanks


----------

